# 11-12 inch PM lathe decisions



## mustangsal (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm about to order a PM lathe as an upgrade to a China mini.  I keep bouncing between the PM-1030v, PM-1127-VF-LB, and PM-1228VF-LB.  Aside from cost, and bed length, how do these really compare. Different spindle mounts, Left-Hand threads, comes with a 4 jaw chuck, etc. but what matters?  What so the trailing letters mean?  v vs. vf vs. lb

"What will you use it for?" - Tinkering, Making, Replacement parts, etc.  I know the usual answer is the largest you can afford, but these three will fit my space in the garage with little issue.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 17, 2021)

I forget what VF is, but LB is large spindle bore 1.5". I liked my 1228, but sold it to move in a 1340.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 17, 2021)

The VF usually stands for Variable Frequency or Variable Frequency Drive.   All of those lathes have a variable speed to them.  One says a DC motor with a variable speed and the other is an AC motor with a inverter.   Does it make a difference which one?  I am afraid I cannot answer that.

However, be advised that all of them that you listed are from China.  On PM's website, if it ends with a "T" it is most likely made in Taiwan.  If your budget allows, you may want to look at the 1236T.  It is made in Taiwan and just overall better.

Edit:  I know this is on the PM forum, but Eisen has a bunch of 12" lathes coming in on their next shipment.  Not sure about their pricing but it is generally better.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 17, 2021)

Where is my Easy Button?!  
LB=Large Bore
VF=Variable Frequency


----------



## freethink (Feb 17, 2021)

I own the most recent version of the PM-1127-VF-LB.  Overall I've been pretty happy with the lathe.  The main reason I went with the 1127 over the 1228 was because I got lucky and got a smokin deal on a barely-used lathe.  If I bought new I probably would've gone with the 1228, and if money wasn't an option I would seriously consider the PM-1236T.

The 2 major complaints/annoyances I have with the 1127 are:

1. The speed ranges on the latest version are 70-380 RPM and 380-2000.  The 1228 has much more usable ranges: 50-1000 and 100-2000.  Looking into options to resolve this on my 1127.
2. Dealing with change gears are a hassle for threading. As far as I know, most of the lathes in this price range have change gears, but the 1228 has more gearbox options which minimizes the change gear variations.  Some of this annoyance was fixed by deburring everything so it's easier to swap gears, but I'm also in the process of adding the Clough42 ELS so I can kiss change gears goodbye for good.


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 17, 2021)

I got "talked up" from to 1030 to the 1127 here on HM. The biggest upgrades for me were that the ways are wider and more rigid and the camlock chuck mount. Having had the camlocks, I would not want to deal with the bolt on style. It's a lot like change gears vs the ELS I installed.  

@freethink I was able to find the manual for the VFD that came with mine, and I increased the max frequency to get the motor to run a little faster. It increased the low range to about 800 RPM. I do the same thing on my Bridgeport and 2x72 grinder and it works great. A worthy mod to keep from having to mess with the belts. 

As for the 1228, I can't say that there are a lot of differences. You do get more options in the gearbox, and I've heard that DC motors have better torque at low speeds than VFD driven 3 phase motors. I don't know how true that is, but I can say that other than the very lowest speeds, I haven't had any issues. It looks to be a worthy option in this price range and I hear good things, but I've never used one so I can't give much information that isn't on their webpage.


----------



## freethink (Feb 17, 2021)

ttabbal said:


> I was able to find the manual for the VFD that came with mine, and I increased the max frequency to get the motor to run a little faster. It increased the low range to about 800 RPM


Thanks for the tip @ttabbal, that sounds like a much easier route than where I was headed (replacement pulleys/motor). Do you happen to remember what you set your max frequency to?  I have the manual for my VFD so should be a pretty quick mod once I figure out what to set it to.


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 17, 2021)

I think I set the lathe to about 100hz. I use 120 on my other machines. Never had a problem.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 17, 2021)

ttabbal said:


> I got "talked up" from to 1030 to the 1127 here on HM.


Glad we could help.  This is exactly what I am trying to do with Mustangsal.  In fact, if he doubled his budget, which I think is a very do-able, it would be best to be looking at a made in Taiwan 1440.


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 17, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Glad we could help.  This is exactly what I am trying to do with Mustangsal.  In fact, if he doubled his budget, which I think is a very do-able, it would be best to be looking at a made in Taiwan 1440.



Well, I *DID* get a better machine out of it, and the OP would as well.  

But of the machines listed, I would bump up one level, perhaps pushing the budget a little, but leaving some for some tooling.


----------



## Pcmaker (Feb 18, 2021)

Save up and get a 1236T


----------



## Tipton1965 (Feb 18, 2021)

Pcmaker said:


> Save up and get a 1236T


That's what I plan on getting.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Feb 18, 2021)

I was looking at some of the machines you are and ended up getting the 1236T mainly because of not needing many change gears for threading, bigger selection of feeds and threads, and it being made in Taiwan.  I avoid most things made in China when I can, except my wife   I mostly thread metric and so far everything I have done has not required changing any gears.  I haven't used or seen the lathes you are considering, so can't compare other than by the specs, but I am very happy with it.

One other thing why I went with the 1236T, 3 phase motor with a VFD.  I knew I was going to want options for setting up my lathe and with the right VFD, you can do some interesting things with the control that might be more difficult with the single phase or DC powered machines.  It's a sizable jump in price over the 1228, but I figured the chance of needing to upgrade this is for what I do is low, so it was worth stretching my budget.


----------



## mustangsal (Feb 20, 2021)

7milesup said:


> doubled his budget


You weren't kidding.  It's also a little too heavy for a benchtop... Now I have more decisions...  remove the current bench or buy a smaller lathe.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 20, 2021)

mustangsal said:


> You weren't kidding.  It's also a little too heavy for a benchtop... Now I have more decisions...  remove the current bench or buy a smaller lathe.




Is that even a decision?  The bench goes.  Or build a nicer/better/stronger bench to put the new 1340GT on.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 20, 2021)

There you go, get er done 
I played with a 1228 for a few years, and then got the 1340GT. That is the longest I could fit, and I was able to keep my D1-4 chucks


----------



## ferrell vance (Feb 27, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I forget what VF is, but LB is large spindle bore 1.5". I liked my 1228, but sold it to move in a 1340.


VS= variable speed (DC motor),  VF=Variable Frequency ( AC motor),   LB= large spindle bore


----------



## COMachinist (Feb 28, 2021)

mustangsal said:


> You weren't kidding.  It's also a little too heavy for a benchtop... Now I have more decisions...  remove the current bench or buy a smaller lathe.


You’ll be sorry I love my 12x36t lathe. Loose the bench and put a 12x36t on the heavy stand and you will never need to buy any other lathe for a home shop.mine will do any thing I want it to do. Let us know what you get. When it is in the shop.
CH


----------

